
Will We Ever Know What Dark Matter Is? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/51/limits/will-we-ever-know-what-dark-matter-is
======
yehosef
I wonder if "dark matter" might be a hint from our programmer that we're in a
simulation.

~~~
krapp
Wouldn't that just make our universe a poorly designed simulation?

~~~
yehosef
that's assuming the programmer doesn't want us to find out - perhaps we're
only supposed to figure it out once we reach a certain level of technological
maturity. Sort of like looking for Pi in Contact.

